

Using sysdig to troubleshoot - craneca0
http://bencane.com/2014/04/18/using-sysdig-to-troubleshoot-like-a-boss/

======
voltagex_
>To install sysdig via apt we will need to setup the apt repository maintained
by Draios the company behind sysdig. We can do this by running the following
curl commands.

[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=743819](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=743819) is the ITP for Debian, the package should at
least be in Sid now.

[http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&k...](http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=sysdig)
shows it hasn't been imported into Ubuntu yet.

[https://bugzilla.redhat.com/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=fedora-r...](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=fedora-
review%20sysdig) means it isn't in Fedora yet, either - although finding out
about packaging seems to be really tricky.

------
jacksoncage
Great write up!

